# Riders can lose access to Uber.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got this email from uber. So apparently you don't have to assault soneone to lose your uber rider account anymore.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

I give Uber some credit for doing this as it has been needed for some time. Too many people disrespect our vehicles and by doing that, us.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Got the email also. I still think Uber needs to create a family plan that allows minors between 14-18 ride on a family plan. I have no problems transporting minors, and it is clear, that this is not a problem that is going to go away, but in fact keep expanding. I would rather know, that I have the right person, instead of a child posing as the parents name.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Too m
[QUOTE


Mr Magoo said:


> I give Uber some credit for doing this as it has been needed for some time. Too many people disrespect our vehicles and by doing that, us.


Many of my questionable riders are people who aren't the primary account holder. Hopefully this will lead to less people calling uber for their drunk friends and then not riding with them. This is my biggest issue so far.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

I smell BS from uber.This message is just to make us feel better,but I don't believe it would be in practice.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Do tell said:


> I smell BS from uber.This message is just to make us feel better,but I don't believe it would be in practice.


At the very least, riders who see this email might see that they can no longer act with complete impunity, especially those with already low ratings. Then again, maybe you are right and nothing changes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> Got the email also. I still think Uber needs to create a family plan that allows minors between 14-18 ride on a family plan. I have no problems transporting minors, and it is clear, that this is not a problem that is going to go away, but in fact keep expanding. I would rather know, that I have the right person, instead of a child posing as the parents name.


Too much liability for them. There are rideshare companies that do specialize in transporting minors but they require more extensive background checks and fingerprinting.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> At the very least, riders who see this email might see that they can no longer act with complete impunity, especially those with already low ratings. Then again, maybe you are right and nothing changes.


I would like to know what they are actuallt going to enforce. Is it for low ratings? Is it for bad behavior? I have a feeling they are just blowing smoke.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Some of the BEST PAX have been from schools. We have many private schools (maybe that's why), in this area. I picked up a young PAX the other day, I told him that I wished that all riders were like him, he was VERY polite, yes sir, no sir...etc. Told him that I wished I could give him a higher rating than a 5*. I have had many of these while driving. Lets not talk about drunk adults... some of the worse.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Some of the BEST PAX have been from schools. We have many private schools (maybe that's why), in this area. I picked up a young PAX the other day, I told him that I wished that all riders were like him, he was VERY polite, yes sir, no sir...etc. Told him that I wished I could give him a higher rating than a 5*. I have had many of these while driving. Lets not talk about drunk adults... some of the worse.


Some kids are nice my issue isnt the kids its the liability that insurance wont cover you for driving an unaccompanies minor.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

I'll believe it when I know they've actually kicked someone off the platform.

Still no reprocussion for low pax rating.

Can someone verify that pax even got this email?

We get no choice and have to rate pax. The app redesign makes it easier to give the driver no rating at all, which will amplify the effect of our not so good trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> Just got this email from uber. So apparently you don't have to assault soneone to lose your uber rider account anymore.
> 
> View attachment 80385


"can" is like saying "up to" in uberspeak.

Doesn't mean they will, anymore than you'll make $90,000 a year.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Too m
> [QUOTE Many of my questionable riders are people who aren't the primary account holder. Hopefully this will lead to less people calling uber for their drunk friends and then not riding with them. This is my biggest issue so far.


I got that notification myself... Also I reported a incident with a rider.



Sueron said:


> *To Uber.....Share Details*: Approx 1AM Tuesday 13, 2016, I had a ping for a pick up (104 Glen Aby, by Christin). Along the way, I get a text "4173 river 3432". I pull off the road, and (@1:09) My response "New address"@ 1:10 Never got a text response. @ 1:12 I called and the call went directly to voice mail. Recalled @ 1:12, same [email protected] 1:14 I text "Going home". @ 1:19 I received a call, I asked them to cancel the request, insert the correct address, and request a new ride. At that point some girl got on the phone, gave me a new address, I searched for it (on my tablet), then she came back saying the address was a "Way". Like in Southern Hills "Way". I asked her if she could say the address again using the full correct address. She started to argue with me, saying she said "Way", which she didn't, at which point, I told her I was going home and get another ride. Her next reply on the phone was..... "FU*K YOU!. The rider that requested the ride was XXXX, and gave me an Alabaster, AL address. Please don't pair me up with this person again. At 1:00 I really don't need to put up with things like this. .........


FROM Uber.... Uder told me that they acknowledge my report and that the rider can loose his riding privileges, and they will block him from pinging me. Sorry I don't have the message they sent as I chose "resolved", and it's now gone. But that was the jest of the message.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the Washington drivers posted that Uber even sends users to stand in the Virtual Corner if they cancel too many trips.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Do tell said:


> I smell BS from uber.


If Uber really just was a matchmaker, it would let drivers decide who rides and who doesn't. This is just a corporate smoke screen. Flash and mirrors, don't blame the man the behind the curtain.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I doubt that uber will ban a rider.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I doubt that uber will ban a rider.


Personally i don't. Prior to this i had someone banned off the uber platform, I had his credit card info, address, and full name and i forwarded along the police report on what happened in my taxi to Uber and asked to never get matched to him with the uber platform.

2 days later I got an email back from uber saying he was deactivated. Apparently the CSR thought that i was an active UberT partner and they did it anyway... (i'm still technically X, XL)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sueron said:


> I got that notification myself... Also I reported a incident with a rider.
> 
> FROM Uber.... Uder told me that they acknowledge my report and that the rider can loose his riding privileges, and they will block him from pinging me. Sorry I don't have the message they sent as I chose "resolved", and it's now gone. But that was the jest of the message.


You should still have it, just not on the front page. Go to account, help, support messages.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You should still have it, just not on the front page. Go to account, help, support messages.


Thank you, learn something new everyday!

"...Any incident that threatens, the safety or well being of either party is one we take seriously. we will be re-evaluating this riders access to the Uber application as a result of your report. additionally, you will no longer receive trip requests from this rider. if you have questions, please ask"


----------

